# Another Orlando resort scam by a homeless guy.



## chriskre (Jul 5, 2012)

Another hotel scam to be aware of. 
So it appears that the homeless are getting creative in Orlando.  
Homeless no more. 
He's got his 3 squares and a bed for a long while now.  

http://www.freep.com/article/201207...-arrest?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|s


----------



## ada903 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hillarious.  How on Earth did he sneak into the rooms after the guest checked out?  How did he know the guest's name?


----------



## chriskre (Jul 8, 2012)

ada903 said:


> Hillarious.  How on Earth did he sneak into the rooms after the guest checked out?  How did he know the guest's name?



I have no idea but you gotta admit he is pretty resourceful.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 9, 2012)

ada903 said:


> Hillarious.  How on Earth did he sneak into the rooms after the guest checked out?  How did he know the guest's name?



Might have chatted him up at the bar or pool. Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## spencersmama (Jul 9, 2012)

He must be a homeless man with high-quality tastes to rack up that much money on the bill!


----------



## Bourne (Jul 9, 2012)

The tastes that made him homeless in the first place..


----------



## gnorth16 (Jul 9, 2012)

Not the "typical" scam I was expecting to read.  

For grand theft, I think his next TS stay will be a *very* small studio shared with someone with similar interests.  Definitely more than one week!


----------



## ada903 (Jul 9, 2012)

He should be locked up in one of these:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5838


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 10, 2012)

*I heard about this from someone else*

I was talking to a friend Saturday night about this scam.  He said he was told this as well by a hitchhiker he picked up years ago.  Any hotel door that doesn't automatically lock when closed will most likely be unlocked after checkout.  People just don't make the effort to secure the room when they leave.


----------

